# Buying a used Kindle 2



## wcaamyg (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi everyone - I am brand new on ths board.
I just purchased a Kindle 2 on ebay a couple of days ago and it should be here soon. The Kindle that I purchased said that it was given to the person as a gift and has never been used. It was pictured in a leather case. I have two questions: 1) How does one register a Kindle to themselves if it was owned by someone else? 2) If I have a problem with the Kindle, will Amazon still stand behind it, or will they not fix/warranty the problem if I wasn't the original purchaser.
Thanks and I am so excited to have found this board to find out as much as I can about the Kindle.


----------



## knanna (Aug 1, 2009)

You need to go to the Amazon Website and login...  Then go to the Kindle Store and click the link for Manage Your Kindle.

From there:

To register a new Kindle:

Click on the "Register a new Kindle" link. 
Enter the Serial Number for your Kindle.
Click the Register a new Kindle button


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Kindles have a manufacturer warranty for 12 months.  You can call Amazon once you have the serial number to see when it was originally purchased and how much longer it is covered.  You are in good shape though, since K2 just came out in February: worst case scenario you are covered until Feb 2010....


----------



## wcaamyg (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I appreciate it - I was starting to worry that I made a mistake by buying it used.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

wcaamyg said:


> 1) How does one register a Kindle to themselves if it was owned by someone else?


I bought a used Kindle, and here's what I did, right from the Kindle and not from the Amazon website. Go to the home screen and push the "menu" button. Turn the wireless on. Back at the home screen, push the "menu" button again. Scroll to "settings" and choose that. The first thing is the option to "deregister" or "register", depending on the current status of the Kindle. Deregister if that hasn't been done. Then register. It will ask you for your Amazon user name and password. When you enter those, it should immediately add your new Kindle to your account. Go back to settings and switch all the previous user info for yours.

Unless you already own another Kindle, I don't think you have a "manage your kindle" option on the Amazon website, so this probably does need to be done from the Kindle itself.

Congratulations on your new toy! Mine is the best purchase I've made in years!


----------



## cqprime (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a question regarding used Kindle 2. How do trust that the seller wont be sending you a faulty kindle 2?

What happens when you do receive a used kindle 2 that is broken in the mail ....how do u proceed to get a claim on it from the seller since u already paid the person online .



wcaamyg said:


> Hi everyone - I am brand new on ths board.
> I just purchased a Kindle 2 on ebay a couple of days ago and it should be here soon. The Kindle that I purchased said that it was given to the person as a gift and has never been used. It was pictured in a leather case. I have two questions: 1) How does one register a Kindle to themselves if it was owned by someone else? 2) If I have a problem with the Kindle, will Amazon still stand behind it, or will they not fix/warranty the problem if I wasn't the original purchaser.
> Thanks and I am so excited to have found this board to find out as much as I can about the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> Unless you already own another Kindle, I don't think you have a "manage your kindle" option on the Amazon website, so this probably does need to be done from the Kindle itself.


You do have the option for Manage Your Kindle. It will come up with a box for you to register your Kindle and that is where you enter the serial number, etc.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cqprime said:


> I have a question regarding used Kindle 2. How do trust that the seller wont be sending you a faulty kindle 2?
> 
> What happens when you do receive a used kindle 2 that is broken in the mail ....how do u proceed to get a claim on it from the seller since u already paid the person online .


That's why you need to do your due diligence before buying a used Kindle (or any product, for that matter). I believe eBay has policies in place to protect both the buyer and seller. If someone sells you a product that is not as advertised or broken during transit, you'd need to follow their procedures on how to obtain a refund.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

cqprime said:


> I have a question regarding used Kindle 2. How do trust that the seller wont be sending you a faulty kindle 2?


You need to buy through a channel, such as ebay or paypal, that offers protection for buyers.



cqprime said:


> What happens when you do receive a used kindle 2 that is broken in the mail ....how do u proceed to get a claim on it from the seller since u already paid the person online .


And here you need to spring for insurance on the package (or a carrier that offers it by default).


----------



## cqprime (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for ur reply, i have ordered for a kindle 2 from amazon and i did not know there was second hand kindle 2 on sale till now.

I might consider getting it for my wife once she experiences and likes the kindle. Once she falls in love with kindle 2, i will decide to buy from amazon or 2nd hand



marianner said:


> You need to buy through a channel, such as ebay or paypal, that offers protection for buyers.
> 
> And here you need to spring for insurance on the package (or a carrier that offers it by default).


----------

